# Guys give me a game that can completely draw me in and forget about reality



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

plz i need it



erasercrumbs said:


> What kind of games do you like?


thanks for the replies guys  i like rpg and strategies. skyrim sounds good


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

What kind of games do you like?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Skyrim!


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

If you're into hack & slash RPG's I recommend Dungeon Siege 1 and 2 (not the third), they drew me in for a good number of hours. They are a bit old but still quite fun.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Any good game will make time fly by fast 
if you're into skyrim, I would try the other earlier elder scrolls as well starting with morrowind.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

An old one but it's guaranteed to kill lots and lots of time. The original game is free to play up to level 200.

http://www.anarchy-online.com


----------



## ssalamone (Sep 21, 2010)

I would *heavily recommend Red Dead Redemption.* It's a great game with so much to do - I got sucked in for hours doing everything!


----------



## grenchen (Jan 3, 2012)

minecraft did this for me after i had surgery and was in painos mentos


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Any of The Shadow Hearts 1,2 or 3 for ps2 ( being the 2nd the best in my opinion). And Indigo Prophecy. Best games i came across. Makes you really merge into them. Play them you won't regret it ; )


----------



## Flamrazzle (Apr 9, 2013)

DARK SOULS, man I'm so addicted to that game, If you're pretty good at gaming, you'll love it


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Anybody know of any good space based strategy games?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Try Shadow of the Colossus. If that game doesn't suck you in then nothing will.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Baldur's Gate 2
Fallout series
Planescape: Torment

I 2nd SOTC too.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

creasy said:


> Baldur's Gate 2
> Fallout series
> Planescape: Torment
> 
> I 2nd SOTC too.


Haven't played SOTC, but I can't recommend the others enough. Also, if you do go for Baldur's Gate, play the original first, and then transfer your character into the second. Baldur's Gate 2 is better, I'd call it a 9.8/10, but Baldur's gate is still a 9.5/10, and definitely worth playing first.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

play wow, itll suck ur life away. been there done thats adly.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention Dragon's Dogma as well. Open world action RPG with tons of quests and cool equipment to collect and classes to play as. It's sorta similar to Skyrim but the combat is a thousand times better.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Try Shadow of the Colossus. If that game doesn't suck you in then nothing will.


that game was the ****, i wish they would make a sequel 

my list

1.) mass effect
2.) bio shock infinite
3.)shadow of the colossus
4.)silent hill 2 and 3
5.) red dead redemption


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Mass Effect.

Nothing else comes close to creating such an epic sci-fi fantasy.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> that game was the ****, i wish they would make a sequel
> 
> my list
> 
> ...


**** a sequel,






same developers, looks amazing....... been waiting for far to long to play this.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet The Last Guardian was moved to PS4. That's the only explanation I can think of as to why the game has been taking so long. Probably also because Fumito Ueda left Sony, even though he's still working on it.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Stardrive


----------



## Etter (May 6, 2013)

Deus Ex (2000) is definetly worth playing, also Gothic 3 with latest community patch is very good.



Monotony said:


> Anybody know of any good space based strategy games?


Endless Space and Masters of Orion (2nd one) are good turn-based strategies. MoO is quite old though.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Pac-Man


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Etter said:


> Deus Ex (2000) is definetly worth playing, also Gothic 3 with latest community patch is very good.
> 
> Endless Space and Masters of Orion (2nd one) are good turn-based strategies. MoO is quite old though.


What what, no mention of sins of a solar empire?:teeth


----------



## tfsdeth (Jul 20, 2011)

monotonous said:


> plz i need it
> 
> thanks for the replies guys  i like rpg and strategies. skyrim sounds good


World of warcraft. It will take over ur life....


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Any Elder Scrolls title. Oblivion and Skyrim are fully voice acted and the older games are dated a bit now for full immersion maybe, so I'd recommend Oblivion and/or Skyrim first. Morrowind if you don't mind some older looking art and very little voice acting.

I find old ps1 platformers great for just losing track of reality too (and for nostalgia value ) like the early Spyro and Crash Bandicoot games and Medievil.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Aside from Skyrim you could try Harvest Moon titles, those take up a lot of time. Anything with a grind in it really. I used to play MMO's but quit for that reason, you want an escape yet I wouldn't recommend anything that you can't pause or want to put down at a moments notice due to responsibilities. Have to try to take everything in moderation.


Escapism is wonderful bliss don't get me wrong, I used to be addicted to a lot of games growing up and move from one game to another, squeezing the fun out dry like a lemon. Sometimes feeling that I didn't take my time and fully appreciate the game, and ironically viewing it as a chore. So don't get too sucked in is what I'm trying to say I guess.


We all have different play styles, I was just illustrating my horrible videogame addiction outlook. As a guy who wasted a whole summer obtaining High Warlord and a full Bloodfang set in WoW vanilla, I think I know at least something in regards to this. Sigh, whatever...

Skyrim
Red Dead Redemption
Borderlands 2
Harvest Moon
League of Legends
Dragon Age
Assassin's Creed


These are some of my favs, most of them are single player and huge grindfests. Have fun.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

grenchen said:


> minecraft did this for me


yep, it was the last game that did this for me. i'd like to find something again. tried the elder scrolls games but they don't really do much for me. shame because I see people love skyrim.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

HOMEWORLD 1 and 2. 

Best space based strategy games EVER period.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Kiba said:


> What what, no mention of sins of a solar empire?:teeth


Do you play that game? I own it but I don't get it. It has no campaign. What am I supposed to do with it?


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Mount and blade single player mode!!!! its A W S O M E :yes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

In addition to what I posted before, I found the Sims 3 and 2 (sims 3 is buggy as hell though) to be quite immersive. It's not for everyone though.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Rpg Maker VX Ace is a great time sink.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

AngelClare said:


> Do you play that game? I own it but I don't get it. It has no campaign. What am I supposed to do with it?


Its a sandbox RTS... so no, there is no campaign, but once you get the hang of gameplay (which admittedly is rather complex and there isnt exactly a tutorial to help you out so its on you) its really easy to get lost for days at a time in that game.


----------



## I Punt Puppies (May 6, 2013)

Fallout 3


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

IveGotToast said:


> Pac-Man


lol no kidding though


----------



## 549877 (May 11, 2013)

no one said zelda? wut


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

549877 said:


> no one said zelda? wut


This! I also am surprised that xenoblade chronicals wasnt mentioned ether, that game is awesome:clap


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I dont even really like RPG's but Skyrim sucked me in like no game before.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

fire emblem awakening :clap


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I Punt Puppies said:


> Fallout 3


Yes ! This was the last game I literally spent hours on end playing. I don't tend to play to many games nowadays but I made an exception with that one and don't regret it :teeth


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

Persona 3 and 4. They allow you to have a life without having a life! Both games are around 60-80 hrs of play. If you have PSN, persona 3 is on the market.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you know what i'd really like right now? an rpg similar to the final fantasy titles from the ps1 era, something incredibly similar to that. I used to love getting lost in those games.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Minato said:


> Persona 3 and 4. They allow you to have a life without having a life! Both games are around 60-80 hrs of play. If you have PSN, persona 3 is on the market.


Oh yeah, forgot about those. Very gripping storylines and loads of content. The characters are surprisingly well crafted and fleshed out. You really get to know and feel for them throughout the stories. Plus the main character is a silent protagonist so you can put yourself into the role.


----------

